# A Right Pair of Hotels, Sept '12



## mookster (Sep 1, 2012)

The main draw of today turned out to be a fail, so we decided to go home via the A38 and have a gander at a couple of ruins...these places rank highly on my 'total craphole' lists but in for a penny, in for a pound...

Plus we bumped into a hot model doing a shoot in the first one.

I bring you first the 1970s wonderland of the Newport Towers Hotel! Deceptively large, it looks pretty small from the road but it keeps going. Once it housed a dance hall with mirrored wall, skittle alley and bar with a horrible mock stone effect throughout, now it's a total wreck...






























































If you can stomach it, there are more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157631352521158/

Needless to say we didn't spend too long inside before bombing down the road to the equally screwed Berkeley Vale Hotel. I took one look at the upstairs floor and decided I liked my legs unbroken, so the ground floor it was. It's a shame this place is so screwed as it would've been a lovely building at some point.





















Few more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157631352554460/


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 1, 2012)

I see no hot model  pics or it never happened lol...glad you got to see something though bud


----------



## sonyes (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice report, I too was looking forward to seeing the 'hot model' shot! 

Some cracking pics there, looks like a nice mooch


----------



## mookster (Sep 1, 2012)

We wanted to give them the space they were using so wouldn't have felt comfortable snapping away too much haha, shame really!


----------



## krela (Sep 1, 2012)

Aaah the many and varied delights South Gloucestershire has to offer.


----------



## TranKmasT (Sep 1, 2012)

mookster said:


> We wanted to give them the space they were using so wouldn't have felt comfortable snapping away too much haha, shame really!



It's why I carry my 100-400mm. Comes in handy. It has a 2 stage "comfortable" image stabiliser for those uncomfortable moments.


----------



## smiler (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for not posting any pics of the H/C Mook, wouldn’t have done my B.P any good at all, great report and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 2, 2012)

I like the Berkeley Vale. Was it a purpose-built hotel, or a converted house?


----------



## nelly (Sep 2, 2012)

A fantastically polished turd Mooks, lovely photography


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 2, 2012)

*Yep, right couple of crapholes! But youve photographed em very nicely...*


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 2, 2012)

liking them fella


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice sets of pictures those!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks for sharin wiv us wot u got upto today! it wud be amazin if every mooch turned out to be the best ever splore, but sumtimes we just aint lucky, as ive learnt many times....but its all good for the soul....and u prob saved sum folks time as they know wots there now, so u did good mate


----------

